# New 1957 jaguar



## vincev (Jan 29, 2012)

I went to the Hoosier bike show and it was really a nice size show with food,beverages,etc.It was loaded with parts and many bikes at some pretty decent prices.met a few of the Cabe members and b.s'd a little .then in the second room I saw the bike that made the trip worthwhile.It had about 5 guys around it checking it out but the owner wasn't there.When I saw the price was $400 I had to find the owner before the other lookers found him..I ended up buying it and that made the trip a success for me.Everything I checked compared to the catalog was correct.The grips in the catalog were red so I might change them and the tires are not original.heres a few pics.The red really pops out at ya.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Good thing you didn't bid on the one*

Vince,
Nice 57' Jaguar Mark II and great price considering the ebay 62' jag listing that was mentioned yesterday. 
Yours looks as good if not better than that one.
I never get deals like that. Well maybe one or two. 
Sweet bike dude.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-1962-SC...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfddad615


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2012)

That price on ebay is incredible.If any member wants to buy mine I would "sacrifice" it for less,plus mine has a 3 speed.LOL


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sweet bike!*

Are the brake cable housing made like that or are they wrapped in something?


----------



## MR D (Jan 30, 2012)

OKay! Nice find.

Thanks for the pictures...minus the granny doll...kinda freaked me out!


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2012)

cables have a wrap on them.not from schwinn.looks like original cables still on underneath the wrap


----------



## MR D (Feb 3, 2012)

HEY...ya know what what look great on this bike?

ME!


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I saw you leaving with that bike. Okay, I should say I saw that bike leaving. I was too busy eyeing the bike to notice who was pushing it. 

I was there really early and I saw that bike sitting there, but if I remember correctly, there wasn't anyone around so I kept walking. A couple of minutes later I found my '63 American. I have a thing for clean black bikes so I pretty much bought it on the spot. That took me out of the bike market for the day...too many bikes, too little money!

That is a really nice bike and congrats! I love the color, accessories, etc.


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2012)

hi terry,I think we both had a good day at the show.I also found a nice Columbia but was also too low on funds.You right ,the seller of the Jag.was gone most of the time.I had to go looking for him because I really wanted this one.


----------

